# Best Digital Scales Recommendation?



## ycartf

I would just like to know what the favorite digital scales are on here.  I use a digital scale I got from Wal-Mart (initially for dieting) that measures up to 5 lb in ounces or grams.  It rounds to 1/8 oz or even grams, and I have been thinking of getting one that you could actually measure an odd-gram amount on.  So are there any suggestions, recommendations, or favorites?  Thanks


----------



## Bigmoose

I bought mine on Ebay for $30 to $35.  The brand is "My Scale".  It will take up to 15 pounds, does the odd number grams, and weighs to .05 of an ounce.  It is a little touchy to tempature extremes but I think most are.

Bruce


----------



## Saltysteele

this is the one i have

it's got a plastic cover which is hinged at the top, to protect the screen and keys (has come in handy a couple times now)

it's laid out nicely, has a nice, bright display, and the display is not obstructed by objects on the weight surface.








http://www.amazon.com/My-Weigh-KD-7000- ... B000EVHHJC

well, it's actually my sisters.  i need to get one of my own.  the first time i went to make soap, realized the scale i had planned on using (had it for a while), did not go to as small of increments as we need.  so, borrowed her's, have had it since


----------



## rubyslippers

I struggled through many batches with a less that ideal postal scale - arghhhhh!!! DH asked what I wanted in a scale and I said:

1.  Must measure in ounces and grams 
2.  Must have tare feature
3.  Must have an AC adapter

He bought this one for me from Old Will Knott Scales:





I believe it was under $30.00 it's called the My Weigh 3001P and I love it!


----------



## donniej

I have 3 scales...

"My Weigh" digital 500 gram, accurate to 1/10 gram; I use it for *really* small quantities or for things which I feel need to be extra precise.  

Pitney Bowes 5 pound digital postage scale, accurate to 1/10 ounce;  I use this for a lot of "minor" ingredients.

Berkley 50 pound digital fish scale, accurate to +/- 1 ounce.  I use this for base oils.

All work well and were very inexpensive.


----------



## Guest

I have an escali brand scale.  I got it from amazon for $25 and I love it.  It weighs to the hundredth of an ounce or grams, and up to 11 pounds.


----------



## Guest

I have an american weigh from ebay and it is great . About $35.00.


----------



## heyjude

I have the same scale as Saltysteele.   

Jude


----------



## ewepootoo

I bought a Breville digital scale up 5 kg on Ebay for about $40, it has a built in thermometer probe that you can dip into the oils and the temp comes up on the screen. Accurate down to 1/10  of a gram. Good so far but I have only had them for a month. My Breville Stainless Wizz stickblender is made in Taiwan but I think the scales are Chinese.


----------



## agriffin

Here's where I got mine!  Works great and small enough to fit in a zip lock freezer bag to help protect it from splashes!

http://www.glcandlesupply.com/Black-Dig ... p_501.html


----------



## azimuth

I use a scale from Bed bath and Beyond. Very similar to the Escali. I don't remember off the top of my head what the brand is.


----------



## kazmi

Bigmoose said:


> I bought mine on Ebay for $30 to $35. The brand is "My Scale". It will take up to 15 pounds, does the odd number grams, and weighs to .05 of an ounce. It is a little touchy to tempature extremes but I think most are.
> 
> Bruce


 
I think its touchy to movement too.  I bought one recently and have found that if I take something off and don't wait a  little bit before going on to weigh out the next item it goes on 'tilt' and the digital readout displays a random number.  I little frustrating.


----------



## kdaniels8811

I received the same one as SaltySteele for my birthday.  My DH is the best...


----------



## yellyrong

The Etekcity kitchen scale is also quite good...


----------



## shunt2011

yellyrong said:


> The Etekcity kitchen scale is also quite good...






This post is from 2009. Please read the rules for posting. This is considered necroposting. Most of the OPs are no longer here and there are more recent posts on the subject.  Thank you!


----------



## yellyrong

shunt2011 said:


> This post is from 2009. Please read the rules for posting. This is considered necroposting. Most of the OPs are no longer here and there are more recent posts on the subject.  Thank you!



Ok, i will find the new post for chatting.




_________________________________________
My blog


----------



## randycoxclemson

azimuth said:


> I use a scale from Bed bath and Beyond. Very similar to the Escali. I don't remember off the top of my head what the brand is.


Thanks for resurrecting this post.  I'd've never seen it otherwise (as it wouldn't have been in the "New Posts" lsit) and it's useful to see what other scales are out there.


----------



## grandmary

I have a 10 pound scale and a tiny gram scale for making one or two oz test lotions and creams. I am looking for a good and good priced larger one for larger batches..mary


----------



## SoaperForLife

grandmary said:


> I have a 10 pound scale and a tiny gram scale for making one or two oz test lotions and creams. I am looking for a good and good priced larger one for larger batches..mary


Try Old Will Knotts website here: https://www.oldwillknottscales.com


----------



## grandmary

SoaperForLife said:


> Try Old Will Knotts website here: https://www.oldwillknottscales.com


soaperforlife, I ordered one the other day. Wish I had seen your link for more options. I will put it in my files for later. 
Thanks, mary


----------



## Sharee

Are the scales mentioned in the old posts still relevant or are there better ones out there that hard core soapers would agree on.


----------



## Lin19687

You need to be more specific here... What posts, name of scale


----------



## Cajuma

I am also looking for scale recommendations. The choices are overwhelming! What must it be able to do? I know it needs the rare feature, but what weight range? Is down to 1 gram enough or does it need to be .1 or .01 gram?


----------



## Becky1024

I’ve used a KD 8000 for several years and it is very good.


----------



## Kcryss

Cajuma said:


> I am also looking for scale recommendations. The choices are overwhelming! What must it be able to do? I know it needs the rare feature, but what weight range? Is down to 1 gram enough or does it need to be .1 or .01 gram?


It really needs to be down to .1g or you will have a hard time with smaller test batches and anything else you decide to delve into.


----------

